# Mealybug infestation



## woyz8888 (Oct 9, 2021)

Good morning! I currently have a mealybug infestation in my Bermuda lawn. I don’t see the adult bugs but I see their eggs planted in the stolons. They are a fuzzy white and circular in shape and burst when I squeeze them (I know it’s gross). I have applied Bifen XTS and Abamectin a few days ago. Anyone else have any recommendations to kill the eggs? The adults are destroying my lawn but I can’t find them.

Pictures attached


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Arena will work on Mealy Bugs.








Arena .25 Granules


Arena .25 Granules




www.domyown.com









__





Loading…






www.domyown.com





Dominion








Dominion 2L Termiticide


Dominion 2L Termiticide




www.domyown.com




Is labeled for Mealy bugs

You might need to spray multiple times.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Also Bifen XTS will work as well.








Bifen XTS


Bifen XTS




www.domyown.com





I see you put down Bifen sorry..


----------



## woyz8888 (Oct 9, 2021)

Factor said:


> Also Bifen XTS will work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s ok, thank you!


----------



## woyz8888 (Oct 9, 2021)

Factor said:


> Arena will work on Mealy Bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## woyz8888 (Oct 9, 2021)

Factor said:


> Arena will work on Mealy Bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

woyz8888 said:


> The adults are destroying my lawn


Those white egg shaped puff looking things are the Mealy bugs.





__





Mealybugs


Pseudococcidae, commonly known as mealybugs, are a family of scale insects that suck on plant sap, inject plant toxins, produce honeydew, and are consequently associated with growth of sooty mold. Most economically important mealybugs can lay several clusters of eggs within a white waxy...




extensionentomology.tamu.edu


----------

